# nyx haul



## pretty_melody (Apr 12, 2011)

I found out the mall I work at just opened up a store entirely stocked with nyx cosmetics and opi polishes what a dream!





  	I got

  	Color palette for blue eyes *this is for my friend
  	Lip liners in Coral,nude pink, soft brown and nude beige
  	Nyx jumbo eye pencils in pots and pans,cottage cheese,milk *grabbed the last one* and lavender
  	Nyx lipglosses in Natural and peach and a soft matte lip cream in tokyo which I love gonna have to pick up a few more of the matte lip creams.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 12, 2011)

Fun!  I am a HUGE fan of Nyx Jumbo Pencils. Lavender is on me today, but careful....they get addicting!!!  Enjoy your new goodies!!


----------



## armyguyswife (Apr 13, 2011)

great haul!


----------



## makeupgurugirl (Oct 19, 2011)

Love it!!! I just got a haul of NYX Cosmetics stuff from ebeauty.ca too!

	Here's what I got:

  	MATTE EYESHADOW in:
  	Atlantic (has a jean-texture look to it)
	Gold
  	Black
  	Cool Blue
  	True Taupe

  	FROSTED LIPGLOSS in:
	Chandelier
  	French Kiss
  	Perfect

  	MATTE LIPSTICK:
  	Powder

  	The best thing about NYX has got to be the price - and I'm so super excited to try them all out!


----------



## orchid1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Great haul  I also love nyx  Enjoy <3


----------



## EndingStart (Oct 20, 2011)

Great stuff! I want some of those jumbo pencils!!!


----------



## Scientist (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of the NYX pencils and palettes


----------



## GlamRusLooks (Nov 7, 2011)

Great haul


----------

